# 1939 Mead Ranger Original Paint Masterpiece



## hzqw2l (Apr 4, 2020)

Well there has been a bit of discussion of this bike and I was waiting to debut it at the Ann Arbor show in it's "As Found" condition.  I have not wiped or cleaned anything on the bike since it arrived last Thursday from the Auction in Massachusetts.
In my opinion it really is "original and untouched" as the auctioneer had described it in the auction listing.


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 4, 2020)

More....


----------



## John G04 (Apr 4, 2020)

Columbia chainguard I believe. Cool bike but i don’t think its untouched


----------



## 1817cent (Apr 4, 2020)

Real nice bike whether it is touched or untouched.  Its a keeper!


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 4, 2020)

Great example seems super clean!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 4, 2020)

It’s really nice Sir 
Congrats


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 4, 2020)

I question why those SA hubs seem to have more shiine than the rest of the chrome. I think at some point, and maybe back in the day, some liberties were taken. I, too, doubt the Westfield guard came on that bike. Has anyone ever seen a Schwinn Mead with that guard? The Japan tires are not original. V/r Shawn


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 4, 2020)

1817cent said:


> Real nice bike whether it is touched or untouched.  Its a keeper!




Thanks.  The untouched comment was what the auctioneer put in their ad.  

I Agree that yes it has a Westfield guard and a 3-speed setup not typical to a Schwinn built bike.   

Was this a custom order?  Was Mead at the end of their production run and threw together a bike with parts left over in a parts bin?

Who knows....  If you can find someone that worked for Mead in 1939 then we would know.


Freqman1 said:


> I question why those SA hubs seem to have more shiine than the rest of the chrome. I think at some point, and maybe back in the day, some liberties were taken. I, too, doubt the Westfield guard came on that bike. Has anyone ever seen a Schwinn Mead with that guard? V/r Shawn





If you look at the auction photos it appears the wiped the rear hub to see the date stamps. 

That's why I took the pictures.  I wanted a record in case I decide to clean it.  Right now I'm holding off.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 4, 2020)

hzqw2l said:


> Thanks.  The untouched comment was what the auctioneer put in their ad.
> 
> I Agree that yes it has a Westfield guard and a 3-speed setup not typical to a Schwinn built bike.
> 
> ...



I’m not really versed in these bikes, but I would have bought it also , even questioning the guard . It’s beautiful ! It’s looks like it was in the monies also . Enjoy the Ride Sir


----------



## Nashman (Apr 4, 2020)

Absolutely gorgeous bike. The Columbia guard and Sturmey shifter was a flag for me right away as I doubt that's factory. That takes nothing away from how COOL this bike is. Congrats!!


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 4, 2020)

Nashman said:


> Absolutely gorgeous bike. The Columbia guard and Sturmey shifter was a flag for me right away as I doubt that's factory. That takes nothing away from how COOL this bike is. Congrats!!



Thanks.


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 4, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> I question why those SA hubs seem to have more shiine than the rest of the chrome. I think at some point, and maybe back in the day, some liberties were taken. I, too, doubt the Westfield guard came on that bike. Has anyone ever seen a Schwinn Mead with that guard? The Japan tires are not original. V/r Shawn




Yeah.  Date coded the tires to 1966 so they were obviously replaced.  

I commented on the other thread by accident but the rear hub was wiped in the pictures on the auction site.

So you're right on the untouched.  It's just a dirty old bike


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 4, 2020)

seems to be a touched up rollin roadsta...,but like ranga style!!


----------



## Nashman (Apr 4, 2020)

*DANGER WILL ROBINSON!!!  DANGER!!!!! the robot would say..*..  ( old Lost in Space quote) *There is no stem/gooseneck bolt* so steering will be YIKES!!!!! Non existant!! I LOVE THE BIKE LUCKY YOU!!





__





						Yahoo Search Results Video Search Results
					

The search engine that helps you find exactly what you're looking for. Find the most relevant information, video, images, and answers from all across the Web.




					ca.video.search.yahoo.com
				








__





						Yahoo Search Results Video Search Results
					

The search engine that helps you find exactly what you're looking for. Find the most relevant information, video, images, and answers from all across the Web.




					ca.video.search.yahoo.com


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 4, 2020)

check the frame area where the guard mounts and see if there's any evidence of other 'clamp' marks or scars in the frame
tubing where another guard could have been mounted originally.
I think being that it's a Ranger sold bike, the guard could have came on the bike as a factory install being that they were
also selling Westfield bikes as Ranger....maybe ran out of guards.
Bike is a 41....war time approaching....maybe ran out of Schwinn guards?
Bike is so damn cool Wow!


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 4, 2020)

Hello Bob,

Thanks 

I looked it over really well.   There are no scratches indicating any other type of guard was ever installed.  

It has a B-serial number.

I'm tempted to store it until next year and roll it uncleaned to Ann Arbor....


----------



## kenny_hungus (Apr 4, 2020)

B IS 1939 LIKE YOU HAVE BEEN SAYING....SUPER CLEAN BIKE!!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 4, 2020)

I'm not saying its impossible especially with a Mead. Like Bob says they were putting together Schwinn stuff and Westfield stuff so this could be an anomaly, promotional model, special order? It would be nice to have a piece of literature to validate it though. Just curious what is the date code on the SA? V/r Shawn


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 4, 2020)

STURMEY ARCHER 3 SPEED DRUM BRAKES COULD BE ORDERED 
FROM THE FACTORY POST WAR FOR SCHWINNS.  
I WORKED IN BIKE SHOP IN '49-'51. SO WHY NOT PREWAR!
GREAT ACQUISITION IN PRISTINE CONDITION.
ENJOY!


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 4, 2020)

Beautiful Westfield built Ranger. Should have kept my girls.


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 4, 2020)

As I posted in the Jewel Tank Ranger thread.  When I received the bike, I took some pictures on initial inspection and found this in the tank:





Inside what I thought was a rag, was this:




Just wanted to include in this thread.


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 4, 2020)

get the rear brake cable off the front fender


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 4, 2020)

THE STIG said:


> get the rear brake cable off the front fender




Did that today thanks.


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 4, 2020)

hzqw2l said:


> As I posted in the Jewel Tank Ranger thread.  When I received the bike, I took some pictures on initial inspection and found this in the tank:
> View attachment 1167787
> 
> Inside what I thought was a rag, was this:
> ...



BONUS!!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 4, 2020)

i mean i woudnt have an issue owning it..bet it rides nice too.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 4, 2020)

Beautiful bike and congratulations!!


----------



## Nashman (Apr 5, 2020)

Breathtaking. Superb. Smile factor 10 outa 10. 1st prize Dudley says!! We need that. Thanks!!


----------



## troy boy (Apr 5, 2020)

OutStanding  Congrats


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 5, 2020)

Good morning,
Front hub is stamped BF7 and rear AB-9 with "patent applied for"


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 5, 2020)

WOW!
If you looked up the word, Phenomenal, in the dictionary, you’d see a picture of this bike.
Those Delta Dominators, were appropriately named.
I might be inclined to put those on a shelf somewhere, but I most certainly understand your desire to keep this bike in as found condition.
It has been amazingly well preserved.
Kudos to all of the anonymous caretakers of this one.
Job well done!


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 6, 2020)

hzqw2l said:


> Hello Bob,
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...





Most likely a 40' ?  Unless it has the wider 1941' profile fenders....looks to me like the pre 41 fenders.....
Ranger was always a year or two behind Schwinn production on frame serials....


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 6, 2020)

What would I look for in wide profile? 
Is there a dimension or place to measure?


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 7, 2020)

hzqw2l said:


> What would I look for in wide profile?
> Is there a dimension or place to measure?





I just looked pretty closely at your pix...definitely 39/40 fenders for sure...not the slightly wider deeper 41's


----------



## Bill in Bama (Apr 9, 2020)

I could die happy!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Apr 9, 2020)

Nice bike congrats!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 11, 2020)

hzqw2l said:


> Well there has been a bit of discussion of this bike and I was waiting to debut it at the Ann Arbor show in it's "As Found" condition.  I have not wiped or cleaned anything on the bike since it arrived last Thursday from the Auction in Massachusetts.
> In my opinion it really is "original and untouched" as the auctioneer had described it in the auction listing.
> View attachment 1167543
> 
> ...



Looks like your top stem boltis m.i.a.  otherwise a very nice looking old bike. Enjoy the ride. Razin.


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 11, 2020)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Looks like your top stem boltis m.i.a.  otherwise a very nice looking old bike. Enjoy the ride. Razin.





Thanks.  

Yeah.  The stem is stuck.  

I think I need to take the front end apart to get enough leverage to get it unstuck so I don't really want to mess with it.

It might explain why it's in such amazing condition.


----------



## ADKBIKES (Apr 12, 2020)

I was tempted to attend that auction only an hour away .  Another commitment kept me away . Would have been a nice addition in any configuration.


----------



## Metal Militia (Apr 13, 2020)

I saw this bike in person, it is absolutely stunning.  Amazing find John.


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Jun 1, 2020)

Gorgeous bike!


----------



## mrg (Jun 1, 2020)

I've had a few Meads and they are a whole different animal so would not be surprised if that guard came on it.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 2, 2020)

hzqw2l said:


> As I posted in the Jewel Tank Ranger thread.  When I received the bike, I took some pictures on initial inspection and found this in the tank:
> View attachment 1167787
> 
> Inside what I thought was a rag, was this:
> ...



WoW!!! How cool it that. Those tools alone are well worth the price paid for the bike. What a treasure! Enjoy. Razin.


----------



## vincev (Jun 3, 2020)

whatever the bikes history is,I LIKE
IT !


----------



## 1817cent (Jun 20, 2020)

It is a fantastic bike period!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jul 5, 2020)

Beautiful bike! I have my doubts about the guard being original to bike. The Schwinn and Columbia Rangers(factories several states apart) did not come off the same assembly lines-so its not like 'we ran out of Schwinn guards -so use a Columbia guard'! Even the color of the guard looks like the Columbia Ranger 'Ace' type guard. I'd address the stuck stem bolt issue before a leisurely ride turns in a crash with a lot of damage to a beautifully preserved bike! Just my opinion.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 5, 2020)

mr.cycleplane said:


> Beautiful bike! I have my doubts about the guard being original to bike. The Schwinn and Columbia Rangers(factories several states apart) did not come off the same assembly lines-so its not like 'we ran out of Schwinn guards -so use a Columbia guard'! Even the color of the guard looks like the Columbia Ranger 'Ace' type guard. I'd address the stuck stem bolt issue before a leisurely ride turns in a crash with a lot of damage to a beautifully preserved bike! Just my opinion.



That stem bolt problem might not be an issue unless the stem comes loose. I would also address the problem before I rode it also. Good luck. Razin.


----------



## mrg (Jul 5, 2020)

I know Schwinn and Westfield never came off the same line, just that Mead sourced bikes & parts from everybody ( at least 3 or 4 companys ) and usually last years leftovers so often their bike were a mix of years & parts, whatever they got a deal on!, hell Westfield might have had a deal on a pallet of last years guards?. I've had a couple of CWC built Rangers that were kinda odd!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 6, 2020)

John G04 said:


> Columbia chainguard I believe. Cool bike but i don’t think its untouched



TIRES MADE IN JAPAN!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 6, 2020)

hzqw2l said:


> More....View attachment 1167566
> 
> View attachment 1167567
> 
> ...




PAINT & PIN STRIPES ARE IN BEAUTIFUL CONDITION!
LOVE THOSE SPRING FORK CHROME FORK ARMS!
DOES THE SPRINGER HAVE "AS" STAMPED YOKE BOLTS?


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 6, 2020)

bobcycles said:


> I just looked pretty closely at your pix...definitely 39/40 fenders for sure...not the slightly wider deeper 41's



I WOULD SECOND BOB'S COMMENTS!


----------



## hzqw2l (Jul 6, 2020)

Tires were date stamped 1966 so yes. They were replaced at some time in the bike's 80 year life.  

No marks on the frame to show any other chain guard was mounted either so it's all good.

AS bolts on springer.  Decal remnants on seat mast under the chain guard mount and on the steer tube.

Both rims have Lobdell ink stamp remnants.

It's an odd Ranger for sure.

Could be a special order...jobber assembled....one trick pony.

It's all cleaned up now so when it cools down and I get it back out in the sun, I'll post some glamour shots.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 14, 2020)

*Great looking machine ... just gonna throw this out there .. in the car world - motorcycle world - bicycle world - etc.  people tend to make things their own version of whatever it is by adding things to make the item unique & their own - yes you could even special order something from whatever you are modifying to your taste & there are even some people never touch something they buy completely as in the catalog or brochure *

*I can assure you that I am not the person to leave something exactly as purchased - I am sure that's not a new concept - This bicycle has the personality of the previous owner or owners as many we see & run across in the hobby - to speculate this has never been modified with the addition of lights - or the three speed - or whatever since new is crazy - we all do it so why not this bicycle *

*The original features from the factory bicycle are in amazing condition - the add ons are just showing the love for the bicycle by the owner & how they added what they liked or made them happy for the convenience or comfort of this bicycle when being ridden not hidden .. great bicycle any way you look at it .. congrats for being the current caretaker - time for a full service & a maiden voyage - enjoy the ride - Frank   *


----------



## bricycle (Jul 14, 2020)

similar guards had been utilized...








						1936 Mead Ranger ACE ad - Dave's Vintage Bicycles
					

1936 advertisement showing a Mead Ranger bicycle, built by Westfield, makers of Columbia bicycles.



					www.nostalgic.net


----------



## dtaylor613 (Jul 14, 2020)

Dream find! Maybe one day I’ll come across one!


----------



## hzqw2l (Jul 18, 2020)

Stem is out.  

9 inch stem.  Must have been a cycle truck stem.

Riding this one soon....


----------



## mrg (Jul 18, 2020)

Congratulations, how did you get it out?, is there a little bend in that stem?, don't think Cycle trucks ever used that style stem so probable just optional long stem.


----------



## hzqw2l (Jul 19, 2020)

I used a 3/8-16 tap to thread the stem hole.  Then used 12" hardened threaded rod and vice grips.  Rod bottomed out on the wedge and a couple turns later it popped loose.

Wedge with what remains of the stem bolt.  It was bottomed out in the steer tube so the stem bolt has the nice bend to it.


----------



## hzqw2l (Jul 20, 2020)

Finally ready to ride.  Fully serviced and a new stem from Pete (onecatahula).  Did about a mile in the neighborhood before taking some shots.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 20, 2020)

Amazing!


----------



## Dave K (Jul 20, 2020)

Killer!!!!


----------



## John G04 (Jul 20, 2020)

Wow that paints looks incredible! Nice clean up


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jul 20, 2020)

John G04 said:


> Wow that paints looks incredible! Nice clean up



What he said...very nice


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Sep 1, 2020)

What an AWESOME Bike !


----------



## hzqw2l (May 1, 2022)

Reviving an old thread.

Finally after a 2 year hiatus I was able to display my bike at the Monroe (Ann Arbor) Bike Show.

Thank you to the Klepperts and all of the volunteers that make the show the perfect way to spend a Michigan spring day.


----------



## Indian Man (May 6, 2022)

hzqw2l said:


> Reviving an old thread.
> 
> Finally after a 2 year hiatus I was able to display my bike at the Monroe (Ann Arbor) Bike Show.
> 
> ...



Sounds like alot of MAN WISH I HAD THAT BIKE ! Absolutely GORGEOUS ! Enjoy !


----------



## nick tures (May 6, 2022)

wow incredible !


----------



## bobcycles (May 6, 2022)

kick@ss orig. I voted it 'best unrestored'....


----------



## hzqw2l (May 6, 2022)

bobcycles said:


> kick@ss orig. I voted it 'best unrestored'....



Thank you Bob.


----------

